# Famous Folk in your area



## quicksilver (Jul 25, 2008)

Okay. So here's my idea. Think of the people from/born in your town, county or state, (across the pond, down under, etc., please participate too) who are famous. You can list one at a time only. You can tell us from multi cities, counties, or states you've lived in.
Tell us about this person, ie; age, date of birth, if they are still living, what they are famous for, etc.​ 
Have fun!​


----------



## bethzaring (Jul 25, 2008)

well, this got me to google the lastest scoop on a long standing issue.  Did Thomas Jefferson father any children by his slave Sally Hemings?  According to recent DNA studies, he only fathered one child by Sally and it is not Thomas Woodson, who raised his family in the county in which I currently live.  The Woodsons have a local cemetery and meet yearly here, but I guess they are not descendents of Thomas Jefferson.  Close, but no cigar.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jul 25, 2008)

*I live in Las Vegas so it goes without saying that there are a lot of famous people living in LV. Wayne Newton of course, Sigfried and Roy, Rita Rudner, Gladys Knight Evander Holyfield,   just to name a few. Danny Gans who is one of the more famous headliners on the Strip lives behind me in a fantastic home. *


----------



## middie (Jul 25, 2008)

Bob Hope would be one


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 25, 2008)

A little history behind the name of my county
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henry_Flagler

Enjoy!


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 25, 2008)

VDQ, you're no fun! The idea was to give us a "Oh, I didn't know that", after your post. Too easy.

I should have said, "people from, born in".
I'll go back and edit original post. It's my error. Sorry.
​


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 25, 2008)

oops! Guess I misunderstood!!In any case thats as famous as it gets around here


----------



## pdswife (Jul 25, 2008)

*Jimi Hendrix...*
*and Mr. Bill Gates.*


----------



## jabbur (Jul 25, 2008)

I currently live in Newport News VA and Ella Fitzgerald was born here.
I grew up in Chesterland Ohio (Geauga County) and Tim Conway is from Chagrin Falls (also in Geauga County) and he went to college with my dad (Bowling Green State University) although they were two class years apart.  Dad and Mom saw him perform several times at campus events before he became famous!


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm not as close as when I lived down in St. Paul but Prince is from St.Paul. 
Or formerly known as... or is he again... I don't know.


----------



## Cooper'sMom (Jul 25, 2008)

But what if I am married to a famous guy? Can I tell you guys about it? Naaahhhh...fuggedaboutit!


----------



## bethzaring (Jul 25, 2008)

been mulling my post over...I didn't mean to slight Sally Hemings...so i want to submit that I am living in the same county as the descendents of one of Sally Hemings children.  She must have been one heck of a woman...


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 25, 2008)

Elvis Aaron Presley.... is one.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Jul 25, 2008)

Henry Ford would be the obvious one for me. In fact, he had the neighborhood (and the house) I'm living in built back in 1919-1920. (Mine was 1919)


----------



## qmax (Jul 25, 2008)

Bill Gates
Paul Allen
Jimi Hendrix (buried about 1 mile from my house)

Selected bands:
Heart
Alice in Chains
Nirvana
Pearl Jam
Ventures
Foo Fighters


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jul 25, 2008)

Paul Sorvino has a home 8 miles from me.  In fact, he uses the same veterinarian as me.


----------



## AllenOK (Jul 25, 2008)

Roy Clark is a member of the country club I work at.


----------



## mozart (Jul 25, 2008)

Pee-Wee Herman


----------



## Constance (Jul 25, 2008)

Famous natives from our little town:

Doug Collins was on the U.S. 1972 Olympic basketball team that played in Munich, went on to be an NBA player, and when he retired from playing, was coach for the Chicago Bulls when Michael Jordan was playing for them.

John Malkovich, actor, has been in many movies, including Man in the Iron Mask, Con Air, Places in the Heart, Dangerous Liaisons, and many more.


----------



## marigeorge (Jul 25, 2008)

Buster Keaton was born in a little town near here.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 25, 2008)

And we have George Lucas,Laci Peterson, the Gallo Family and then there is ME

kadesma


----------



## jennyema (Jul 25, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I'm not as close as when I lived down in St. Paul but Prince is from St.Paul.
> Or formerly known as... or is he again... I don't know.


 

*Prince* lived in Minneapolis.  He and my dad went to the same high school.  Central.  A few years apart, though.

*Ashton Kutcher* went to my high school.  Cedar Rapids Washington.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 25, 2008)

Quite a few people were born/live in the city I was born in, San Diego. One that comes to mind is Robert Hays, from the movie "Airplane."

Vista, California is where I consider home. The only celebrity I know from Vista is Gary Puckett, from Gary Puckett and the Union Gap. The Official Gary Puckett Union Gap Website Gary Puckett Bio. He lives in Florida now.

Pageland, South Carolina, where I live now, is home to Brooklyn Dodger player Van Lingle Mungo. Van Lingle Mungo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia He was known as much for his exploits off the field as on. One of the main streets in Pageland is Van Lingle Mungo Blvd.

Marshville, North Carolina is not where I live, but where I go to church and shop. It is the birthplace of Randy Travis.

I lived a year in Independence, Missouri, home to President Harry S. Truman.

I know it said one at a time. I hope you don't mind I listed them all together, in the interest of time and space. 

Barbara


----------



## GB (Jul 25, 2008)

My wife grew up with and went to school with Amy Poehler. 

From the town that I grew up we had:

Christa McAuliffe

Ron Burton, former NFL running back for the Boston Patriots, 1960 to 1965 (I was very good friends with 2 of his sons).

Roger Clemens

Rich Gedman

KC Jones

Crispus Attucks


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 25, 2008)

Massachusetts.  

John Adams
John Quincy Adams
Benjamin Franklin
John Hancock
JFK
RFK
Paul Revere
The Stanley brothers (Stanley Steamers)
Ben Afleck
Matt Damon
Jo Dee Messina
Aerosmith
Emeril Legasse
Rocky Marciano
Tom Glavine

I know I'm missing some.  No offense to anyone.


----------



## GB (Jul 25, 2008)

I am not offended that you did not list me Andy.


----------



## JillBurgh (Jul 25, 2008)

Batman & Mr. Mom - Michael Keaton!

Pittsburgh, PA (Coraopolis really)

The first celeb I ever served at the hotel I worked in. I "freaked" when I made an ID and asked my friend to take the table because I couldn't handle it!! Duh

OMG! It's Batman!


----------



## jkath (Jul 25, 2008)

Being from this area, there are a lot - here are a couple from me - 
Sis went to school with Kathy Ireland. There were way too many famous folks when I lived in SB, but so many had moved there after they'd gotten their props. Dad built many homes for them.
From where I live now, within 20 miles or so, Julia Childs was born. Now THAT's a celeb!


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 25, 2008)

Billy Joel hasa few houses on the Island. ( long island).He grew up one town over from where I grew up.
I remember when I was a kid, riding my bike in front of his house, hoping he would come out, we'd become friends, let me write with him, and Id become rich and famous.  Problem was, he moved from that house 1 year earlier .  Im surprised the current owners didnt call the cops 

Ralph Maccio ( The Karate Kid) Lives a a town over.  Our kids were in the same school when younger, and attended a few B-day parties together.

Many Others on the east end/ Hamptons ( many seasonal though)  But I know Diana Ross, Paul Simon, Christie Brinkley, Howard Stern, Steven Spielberg....the list goes on


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 25, 2008)

Michael Waltrip
Daryl Waltrip
Dale Jarrett
Ned Jarrett (father)
Glen Jarrett (good friend and brother of Dale)
Junior Johnson

...to name a few and yes, I live in NASCAR Country


----------



## jkath (Jul 25, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> ...to name a few and yes, I live in NASCAR Country



and because of this, my boys have asked many times WHEN we're going to visit.....


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 25, 2008)

jkath said:


> and because of this, my boys have asked many times WHEN we're going to visit.....



Well...right after you tell them (or at least a couple hours before you land) just let me know!!!!


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 25, 2008)

GB said:


> My wife grew up with and went to school with Amy Poehler.
> 
> From the town that I grew up we had:
> Rich Gedman
> ...





Andy M. said:


> Massachusetts.
> Jo Dee Messina
> Tom Glavine
> 
> I know I'm missing some. No offense to anyone.


 


kitchenelf said:


> Michael Waltrip
> Daryl Waltrip
> Dale Jarrett
> Ned Jarrett (father)
> ...


 
Yes, but who are they?


----------



## miniman (Jul 25, 2008)

Andrew Lloyd Webber has his main estate just outside Basingstoke.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jul 25, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Michael Waltrip
> Daryl Waltrip
> Dale Jarrett
> Ned Jarrett (father)
> ...


Me too but I would put Michael in the "infamous" verses "famous" (not a fan AT ALL).  

I moved from Southern California where there were too many to name to Mooresville where there are....too many to name.    My best friend is neighbor to Jeff Hammond.


----------



## Billdolfski (Jul 25, 2008)

Muhammad Ali.

Where I currently reside, not where I'm from.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jul 25, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Elvis Aaron Presley.... is one.


 
*Who??  *


----------



## DramaQueen (Jul 25, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> VDQ, you're no fun! The idea was to give us a "Oh, I didn't know that", after your post. Too easy.
> 
> I should have said, "people from, born in".
> I'll go back and edit original post. It's my error. Sorry.


 
*Oh okay, I'll give you what little I have since these famous people don't choose to include me in their group.  *
*Wayne Newton has a huge home with grounds that encompass one square mile of land.  He keeps horses on that land.  His home was located in the boonies but since Vegas has built up so much it is now located in the heart of a very busy part of the city.  At Christmastime his home and grounds are decorated to the hilt.   His estate is called Casa Shenandoah. *
** 
*Gladys Knight had a severe gambling habit and was in rehab for a long time.  She is now free of the habit but still maintains a home in Vegas  and performs very often.*
** 
*Don't know anything about Evander or any of the other dozens of famous people that live near me.   But then, they don't know anything about me either.  *


----------



## GB (Jul 25, 2008)

GB said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by GB  View Post
> My wife grew up with and went to school with Amy Poehler.
> 
> From the town that I grew up we had:
> ...





quicksilver said:


> Yes, but who are they?



Amy Poehler is a current cast member on Saturday Night Live. She co-hosts the news and does Hillary Clinton among many others.

Rich Gedman was a catcher for the Boston Red Sox

Among other things, KC Jones played for the Boston Celtics for 9 seasons and has 8 championship rings because of it. He is also in the Basketball hall of fame. 

Crispus Attucks was (I believe) the first person killed in the American Revolution.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 25, 2008)

John Grisham.....He has written a few books...


----------



## stinemates (Jul 25, 2008)

Luther Burbank, Charles Scholtz


----------



## roadfix (Jul 25, 2008)

The only close encounter I've had with a celebrity was when I attended the same high school as did Mark Hamill (Star Wars) at the same time.  This was way back in Yokohama, Japan.  Obviously he was an unknown then but I remember him being active in the drama club.
I met Mark Hamill again just three summers ago at our high school reunion which was held in San Diego.  He just happened to be in town for the annual National Comic Book Convention and dropped by to say hello.  That was a nice gesture.


----------



## Mama (Jul 25, 2008)

*Alan Jackson* - Country Singer - Newnan, GA
*Travis Tritt* - Country singer - Marietta, Ga
*Julia Roberts* - Actress - Smyrna, GA
*Kim Bassinger* - Actress - born in Athen, GA bought the town of Brasselton, GA in 1989 for $20 million and later due to bankruptcy in 1993 had to sell it for $1 million.
*Trisha Yearwood* - Country Singer - Monticello, GA
*Burt Reynolds* - Actor - Waycross, GA
*Gladys Knight* - Singer - Atlanta, Ga
*Alton Brown* - Chef - Marietta, GA - Got a degree in Drama from UGA and was terrible at science in high school and college. 
*Jeff foxworthy* - Comedian, host of "Are you Smarter Than a 5th Grader?"- Hapeville, GA 
*Dakota Fanning -* Child Actress (Man on Fire, War of the Worlds, Charlottes Web, Sweet Home Alabama) - Conyers, GA
*Holly Hunter* - Actress (Saving Grace) - Conyers, GA

There are lots, lots more.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 25, 2008)

GB said:


> Ron Burton, former NFL running back for the Boston Patriots, 1960 to 1965 (I was very good friends with 2 of his sons).


 
Small world.  I was friends and colleagues with Ron.


----------



## GB (Jul 25, 2008)

That is so cool Jenny. He was a great man. He was someone kids could really look up to and model themselves after. His sons are the same way. They are some of the nicest hardest working honest people I have ever met.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 25, 2008)

I agree entirely!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 25, 2008)

Jimmy "Margaritaville" Buffet.......Born in "Goula" (Pascagoula)


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jul 25, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> John Grisham.....He has written a few books...



Yes, he has...I am reading one of them right now. Given that he writes about small towns and their characters, have you ever appeared in one of his books, UB? As one of the good guys, obviously....

Just up the coast from us, there are homes belonging to Bill Gates, Goldie Hawn and John Travolta. So I'm told - we have never seen them.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 25, 2008)

Well, I don't know if you are all familiar with him, but I went to school with Terry Fox from grade four to grade 11 and we were actually good friends. In university he had his leg amputated due to bone cancer and decided to "quietly" run across Canada doing a marathon a day from Newfoundland to Victoria BC. As he made it into Ontario his story started to gain attention and came full force when he was forced to stop the run near Thunder Bay due to a reocurrence of the cancer. He passed away a few months later but not before grabbing international attention. Even Rod Stewart wrote a song about him ("Never Give Up On A Dream" co-written with Bernie Taupin and Jim Creagin) and the Terry Fox Foundation still sponsers the annual Terry Fox run all over the world to raise money for cancer research.

And to think he was just the shy guy with the curly hair I grew up with in Port Coquitlam!


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 25, 2008)

jennyema said:


> *Prince* lived in Minneapolis. He and my dad went to the same high school. Central. A few years apart, though.
> 
> *Ashton Kutcher* went to my high school. Cedar Rapids Washington.


 
Sorry thought he went to St. Paul Central. 
Too many cities here I guess.
St. paul, Minneapolis, all the same to everyone that hasn't been here or live here.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 26, 2008)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Michael Waltrip
> Daryl Waltrip
> Dale Jarrett
> Ned Jarrett (father)
> ...





			
				quicksilver said:
			
		

> Yes, but who are they?



I assumed saying "NASCAR" would have been the clue - they are all NASCAR race car drivers either past or current.


----------



## hunkerga (Jul 26, 2008)

Mama said:


> *Alan Jackson* - Country Singer - Newnan, GA
> *Travis Tritt* - Country singer - Marietta, Ga
> *Julia Roberts* - Actress - Smyrna, GA
> *Kim Bassinger* - Actress - born in Athen, GA bought the town of Brasselton, GA in 1989 for $20 million and later due to bankruptcy in 1993 had to sell it for $1 million.
> ...


 
You left off the most important one! Herschel Walker- Bill Bates Killer, 1980--Wrightsville, GA. (one of the best college football players ever)

GO DAWGS


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 26, 2008)

does shaq qualify?  he went to my tiny little high school at Robert G. Cole HS, Ft. Sam Houston, TX.  I know that he got great coaching.........our 2 AA school stunk at football but in basketball they always did well so I'm not surprised.....ran into another coach whose wife was in the hospital along with my mother-in-law who knew him and said even in high school they knew this O'Neill kid was going places.......too bad I graduated long before him......hahaha......I could have gotten him to sign my yearbook.............


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 26, 2008)

Athletes from Florida:

Steve "Lefty" Carlton, 1944 - , Miami, baseball
Rick Ankiel, 1979 - , Ft Pierce, baseball
Dwight Gooden, 1964 - , Tampa, baseball
Dave Robinson, 1965 - , Key West, basketball
Tracy McGrady, 1979 - , Bartow, basketball
David Duval, 1971 - , Jacksonville, golf
Chris Evert, "The Ice Maiden", 1954 - , Ft. Lauderdale, tennis
Sable/Rena Greek/Rena Mero, 1967 - , Jacksonville, 1st female champ in 1998 of WWF/WWE.


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow.....Chrissie Evert and I are the same age????  No way........I have 2 more hubbies to go........jest kidding.........I think that she is a great player and one of the most personable people ever........and that's meant sincerely.........I remember always looking forward to her matches with Martina Navratilova..........two of the best women players ever and I believe are friends to this day......


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 26, 2008)

Tommy Newsom, from The Tonight Show with Johnny Carson
Rapper Missy Elliott
Olympic track and field gold medalist LaTasha Colander (DH taught her in high school)
V.C. Andrews, author of "Flowers in the Attic" and other creepy novels
Several others


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 26, 2008)

the Wyeth family of painters: NC, Andrew, and Jamie, composer Samuel Barber (adagio for strings, used in the movies platoon, elephant man), and I'm sure lots of other folks


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 26, 2008)

My dad grew up with Leslie Nielson, though he was actually friends with Leslie's brother who was my Dad's age.


----------



## mikki (Jul 26, 2008)

Lucille Ball grew up in Celeron which is about 5 miles from where I live, we have 2 or 3 festivals every summer having to do with her and Desi. There is a museum with things from her set.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 26, 2008)

Leontyne Price left Laurel, and went to New York to sing at the Metropolitan Opera.


----------

